# PNG I.E Transparency Hack for Signatures



## dEC0DED (Feb 5, 2005)

well as you can see KyoJi is using PNG transparent siggis.. and our I.E using brethren are all OMG WTF IS THIS GRAY!?

and at work I have to use i.E 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so that's something that might need a fix


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 5, 2005)

Or Microsoft could actually pay attention for once and release an update that fixes the problem. 
...Yea, install the hack


----------



## dEC0DED (Feb 5, 2005)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Feb 5 2005 said:


> Or Microsoft could actually pay attention for once and release an update that fixes the problem.
> ...Yea, install the hack


I.E sux ass. it was made in the .com boom and none of the updates follow web standards... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FIREFOX >*


ps/ it's not a hack.. but you actually have to tell i.e how to view the pNG.. which is lame :\


----------



## Lily (Feb 6, 2005)

Rather than use PNG, you could be friendly and use GIF's, which IE does support transparency for.


----------



## Dragonlord (Feb 6, 2005)

hm... not good... GIF is proprietary, PNG is free-software... IE has to change...


----------



## dEC0DED (Feb 6, 2005)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Feb 6 2005 said:


> Rather than use PNG, you could be friendly and use GIF's, which IE does support transparency for.


GIF's quallity for transparency dosen't match the precise quallity of PNG's


----------



## Darkforce (Feb 6, 2005)

QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Feb 5 2005 said:


> well as you can see KyoJi is using PNG transparent siggis.. and our I.E using brethren are all OMG WTF IS THIS GRAY!?
> 
> and at work I have to use i.E
> 
> ...



Ya know you can run Firefox directly off removeable media like a USB memory stick... well that's what I do when I'm at school, google it.

But yeah MS should really get their ass into gear. It would be cool if Hunter implemented a fix into the forum... GIFs are pretty horrible to work with but so many people still use IE.


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 6, 2005)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Feb 6 2005 said:


> Rather than use PNG, you could be friendly and use GIF's, which IE does support transparency for.


And sacrifice my beloved 8-bit alpha-blending?!
Your qrayzie!


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 6, 2005)

do you mean alpha transparency or 256 color with 1 color totally transparent?

cause if u mean the 256 color mode png then I.E supports it, I know this.

ok I just checked with I.E and I noticed that Kyoji's pic had grey transparency.. then he's saved the file wrong or with a proggie which doesn't allow transparency for I.E.


----------



## dEC0DED (Feb 6, 2005)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Feb 6 2005 said:


> do you mean alpha transparency or 256 color with 1 color totally transparent?
> 
> cause if u mean the 256 color mode png then I.E supports it, I know this.
> 
> ok I just checked with I.E and I noticed that Kyoji's pic had grey transparency.. then he's saved the file wrong or with a proggie which doesn't allow transparency for I.E.


no you're wrong.





Click here for proof on how wrong you really are.


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 6, 2005)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Feb 6 2005 said:


> do you mean alpha transparency or 256 color with 1 color totally transparent?
> 
> cause if u mean the 256 color mode png then I.E supports it, I know this.
> 
> ok I just checked with I.E and I noticed that Kyoji's pic had grey transparency.. then he's saved the file wrong or with a proggie which doesn't allow transparency for I.E.


My signature is not a .gif. If it was, it would appear with a transparent background in IE and Firefox. Its a .png. And as it stands, IE cant display them properly (still) but Firefox can. 
.png's have 8-bit alpha blending. This basically means it "blurs" the edges of your document and makes it progressivly transparent so theres no jaggies that you see in .gif files. Not to mention its not restricted to 256 colors.


----------



## th3sandm4n (Feb 6, 2005)

hmm I should start using PNG's....i never used em before because I would use Geocities to host images (yuk!), but going tp be using photobucket now =D

And yeah, IE should just die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the fox owns all.


----------



## dEC0DED (Feb 6, 2005)

QUOTE(th3sandm4n @ Feb 6 2005 said:


> hmm I should start using PNG's....i never used em before because I would use Geocities to host images (yuk!), but going tp be using photobucket now =D
> 
> And yeah, IE should just die
> 
> ...



netscape based>avant based
browsing


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 6, 2005)

http://130.240.223.89/tristock/gfx/icon_folder.png


----------



## dEC0DED (Feb 6, 2005)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Feb 6 2005 said:


> http://130.240.223.89/tristock/gfx/icon_folder.png


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 6, 2005)

ok please enlighten me, since I thought this was what you were talking about.
cause I am most certainly interested in almost anything having to do with the .PNG format


----------



## dEC0DED (Feb 6, 2005)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Feb 6 2005 said:


> ok please enlighten me, since I thought this was what you were talking about.
> cause I am most certainly interested in almost anything having to do with the .PNG format


i allready did...

http://www.koivi.com/ie-png-transparency/
http://www.koivi.com/ie-png-transparency/
http://www.koivi.com/ie-png-transparency/


----------



## mole_incarnate (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok guys.

There are TWO sorts of PNG files.

There are 8 bit PNG's, pretty much just act just like GIF's, 256 colours, 1 of them is the transperancy. Works with IE, slightly better looking then GIF.

There are 24 bit PNG's, which have millions of colours, but cant be scaled in any way (quality wise), but look awesome and support alpha blending, which looks reaaaal nice with transperancy. Currently not supported by IE (and wont be for ages).

Kyoji has a 24 bit PNG.


----------



## Dragonlord (Feb 7, 2005)

correction:
you can have a 1-bit alpha channel or a 8-bit alpha channel with either 8-bit or 24-bit color channel mixed. see my deus-ex signature in the contest topic. it's color(24)+alpha(8) and color(8)+alpha(8) [or at last it should be this after GIMP].


----------



## mekaxero (Feb 7, 2005)

hmm, i have heard of png files, but never used them before.  any suggested programs to use to create png files?  perhaps with this alpha bending.  I have always used gif images, as i do not own any software, that i know of, to create pngs.


----------



## dEC0DED (Feb 5, 2005)

well as you can see KyoJi is using PNG transparent siggis.. and our I.E using brethren are all OMG WTF IS THIS GRAY!?

and at work I have to use i.E 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so that's something that might need a fix


----------



## dEC0DED (Feb 7, 2005)

QUOTE(mekaxero @ Feb 6 2005 said:


> hmm, i have heard of png files, but never used them before.Â any suggested programs to use to create png files?Â perhaps with this alpha bending.Â I have always used gif images, as i do not own any software, that i know of, to create pngs.


.. you don't create pings. It's a file type that you can convert your files too. Photoshop has it built in for saving and alot of other editing programs have it aswell.


----------



## mekaxero (Feb 7, 2005)

i knew it was some type of filetype, but i am just wondering if there are any programs, besides photoshop, that can do png files.  Most of my programs i have r not new, and i am not comfortable with photoshop, as it can do too many things, and i get confused when i use it.  so, r there any other programs which i can "convert" files to png that you would recommend?


----------



## dEC0DED (Feb 7, 2005)

QUOTE(mekaxero @ Feb 6 2005 said:


> i knew it was some type of filetype, but i am just wondering if there are any programs, besides photoshop, that can do png files.Â Most of my programs i have r not new, and i am not comfortable with photoshop, as it can do too many things, and i get confused when i use it.Â so, r there any other programs which i can "convert" files to png that you would recommend?


there's no good free programs..


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 7, 2005)

QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Feb 7 2005 said:


> QUOTE(mekaxero @ Feb 6 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > hmm, i have heard of png files, but never used them before.  any suggested programs to use to create png files?  perhaps with this alpha bending.  I have always used gif images, as i do not own any software, that i know of, to create pngs.
> ...



actually, you do create PNGs, just as you create BMPs. I use idraw charamaker, it's awesome.
By the way, I only knew of the 256 colored png. and I KNEW that the 24-bit had alpha transparency.

Oh, and you can easily make that picture Kyoji has as signature into an 8-bit png without any loss, and so you get this transparancy which is so necessary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanx but I already have a site which tells everything about the PNG format.


----------



## Dragonlord (Feb 7, 2005)

usually pay-soft like adobe does it. you can also use free-soft like GIMP to get things done. see the GIMP topic in my siggy for detailed infos.


----------



## Zeldafrea (Feb 8, 2005)

An alternative to gimp is paint.net. Its also free and open source, but requires you to have the .net runtime installed. I have no real experiance with either, but I know they are both out there and they both have their pros and cons.

Edit: Just occured to me that my original wording implies the gimp is inferior to paint.net, I haven't really used either. Just a clarification.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 8, 2005)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Feb 7 2005 said:


> But yeah MS should really get their ass into gear. It would be cool if Hunter implemented a fix into the forum... GIFs are pretty horrible to work with but so many people still use IE.






done.....


----------



## dEC0DED (Feb 8, 2005)

QUOTE(Hunter @ Feb 8 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Darkforce @ Feb 7 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > But yeah MS should really get their ass into gear. It would be cool if Hunter implemented a fix into the forum... GIFs are pretty horrible to work with but so many people still use IE.
> ...


this is why I call you God.





seriously you're the ish!


----------



## Hunter (Feb 8, 2005)

QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Feb 8 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Hunter @ Feb 8 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Darkforce @ Feb 7 2005 said:
> ...





yay got my new sig.....


----------



## Dragonlord (Feb 8, 2005)

what sig? there is only an empty image... and that on firefox


----------

